# Rena 400 air pump spares



## julioarca (23 Apr 2008)

does anyone have or know where I can get a spare electrical solenoid for a Rena 400 air pump. One side of mine is burnt out so need a replacement

Thanks


----------



## Themuleous (25 Apr 2008)

Try aquatics online.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... spares.asp

Sam


----------

